
Apple Says Jobs Is Taking a New Medical Leave - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/technology/18apple.html?_r=1
======
alanstorm
There's an interesting story to be told about what makes someone who's already
a billionaire keep on in such a hyper-stressful job/career/calling when facing
repeated life-threatening illnesses.

We, of course, won't get that story, and will have to settle for a news cycle
of the fiduciary responsibility tourettes brigade vs. the hacks who think
they're John Gruber screaming at everyone to leave Steve alone.

~~~
zitterbewegung
I seriously think that he is at the company because he likes his job. He
probably identifies strongly at the company and feels that it is his
responsibility to stay with the company.

~~~
cosmicray
Considering his monetary pay is $1/year, I think he really enjoys doing
something, where he has the resources, and backing, to "do it right".

And when something doesn't come out right, he can breath a little fire (e.g.
MobileMe problems a year back or so)

~~~
knowtheory
it is a joke to think that $1/year salary has anything to do with Job's
remuneration which takes place largely in Apple's stock. The better Apple
does, the better he does. He's got incentive, regardless of whatever ersatz
salary he nominally receives.

So, yeah, i think he's doing it cause he's a control freak who gets high off
of being in charge of one of the most important tech consumer companies in the
world. But to claim that he's not benefitting massively off of Apple's
continued financial success is definitely not true.

------
barredo
Tomorrow Apple will announce (suspected to be great and record breaking)
finantials [http://www.tuaw.com/2011/01/14/apple-will-
announce-q1-2011-f...](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/01/14/apple-will-
announce-q1-2011-financials-on-january-18/)

Obviously releasing this note the day before is meant to avoid $AAPL going to
much into the red.

~~~
rix0r
Just to be pedantic:

What exactly is the value that should be substituted for the _variable_ $AAPL?
:P

~~~
DuoSRX
$AAPL is used on twitter to talk about stocks, just like # is used for
hashtags. Like $AAPL, $GOOG, $MSFT ... etc

~~~
astrodust
Ah, Twitter. What symbol will you appropriate next?

~~~
maukdaddy
Probably %

------
iconfinder
Get well soon, Steve.

------
wlievens
More at: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2112128>

